# guardamonte



## philleus

I'm looking for a translation of this word. Its a leather guard that gauchos in Salta, Argentina use to protect their legs when riding through the bush/ forest. Maybe there is no word in English but if so I would be much obliged

Thank you


----------



## MHCKA

Acá les decimos *polainas* a unos pedazos de cuero grueso que nos ponemos en las pantorrilas ajustados con correas cuando vamos a entrar a trabajar entre la maleza, a estas cosas la Wikipedia indica que les llaman "*gaiters*".

Solo como curiosidad cultural: En México se ocupa guardabosques para definir al profesional que hace labores policiales de protección de la naturaleza en bosques u otros ecosistemas y eso sería "Forest Ranger".

Saludos de un Ingeniero Ambiental mexicano.


----------



## philleus

Gracias. Pero "gaiters" son para protegir las piernas  - como pantalones de cuero. Puede ver un foto aqui:
http://www.camdipsalta.gov.ar/senda/imagen/sitial71.jpg


----------



## jalibusa

Try "chaps"....


----------



## philleus

again chaps are just to wear on the legs  - guardamontes are more like wings!


----------



## jalibusa

Yes they are!, old-time gauchos in Salta and Santiago del Estero call them "winged chaps", in Inglés.


----------



## philleus

Haha! Excellent stuff! I'm writing for a guide book on salta/jujuy and have been struggling to find a concise translation. I'll see if i can put that in
Many thanks for your help

Philip


----------



## fernandobn97007

I saw as a riding cape or cloak, check it out here.


----------



## MHCKA

No pues la polaina si protege las pantorrillas (que no las piernas) pero definitivamente es otra cosa a lo que viene en la foto.

El comentario de "guardamontes" fue porque los españoles les dicen así a lo que nosotros llamamos "guardabosques".


En esta liga se puede leer la descripción del concepto:

http://www.greentours.co.uk/Images_holidays/itinerary/Brochure2009ArgentinaItinerary.pdf


----------



## k-in-sc

Chaps can be pretty big ...

http://www.nps.gov/history/museum/exhibits/grko/exb/HiredHands/OnTheRanch/grko8111_chaps.html

No, I take it back, after looking at this
http://www.tierradegauchos.com/El%20gaucho/Pilchas/For_02.jpg
you better just describe them!! "Chaps that extend out to the side, winglike"


----------

